# Cruze Window Tinting Question



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..._only_ on the side and back windows on our LTZ.

...lighter "darkness" on the front doors, darker "darkness" on the back doors and rear windows.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks 70, I'm leaning toward "not" going with the windshield strip.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I think my stock windshield has a strip at the top thats a blue-ish tint. maybe just on lt/ltz?


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

I did mine only on sides and rear and makes it nice and dark inside. No need for me to do the windshield.
Most states, yours included only allow tint to the preexisting tint line on the windshield.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

I did not do a windshield strip


----------



## raguncajn (Feb 9, 2011)

I did the strip on mine, but I am going to remove it. It comes down even with the black plastic. I think it looks ok from the outside, but the problem I have is that the Nav/Radio screen reflects on the tint. I don't quite understand the angle at which it is reflecting, but I can see the radio screen just to the left of the rear view mirror and at night this is really distracting. I am going to talk to my installer and see if there is any type of matte finish tint, if not I am just going to get the visor strip removed.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone, tinting was put on this morning without the windshield strip and it looks great, I went with a 35% or as dark as legal in Tennessee. Pics to follow after a good hand wash and wax.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Diretoy said:


> Pics to follow after a good hand wash and wax.


Take some good ones and enter the Cruze Of The Month contest for March!


----------

